# Three word story



## ExoCorsair (Aug 17, 2007)

Just write three words (punctuate as you wish) to continue the story. 


There was a


----------



## mahajarama (Aug 17, 2007)

speedcuber running from


----------



## dolphyfan (Aug 17, 2007)

container of WD40


----------



## pjk (Aug 17, 2007)

. His friend wondered


----------



## mahajarama (Aug 17, 2007)

if he should


----------



## AvGalen (Aug 17, 2007)

continue this thread


----------



## ExoCorsair (Aug 17, 2007)

because it is


----------



## apoplectic (Aug 17, 2007)

a litttle weired


----------



## CorwinShiu (Aug 17, 2007)

. Jack and Jill


----------



## mahajarama (Aug 17, 2007)

decided to help


----------



## AvGalen (Aug 17, 2007)

me while I


----------



## edd5190 (Aug 18, 2007)

drink my milk


----------



## Rama (Aug 18, 2007)

with a cookie


----------



## edd5190 (Aug 18, 2007)

using a spoon


----------



## mahajarama (Aug 18, 2007)

. After the snack


----------



## ExoCorsair (Aug 18, 2007)

he ran off


----------



## blindfold cube (Aug 18, 2007)

into the woods


----------



## mahajarama (Aug 18, 2007)

to find the


----------



## AvGalen (Aug 18, 2007)

necklace Jill lost


----------



## mahajarama (Aug 19, 2007)

, he stumbled upon


----------



## cmhardw (Aug 19, 2007)

his own feet


----------



## skyuzo (Aug 19, 2007)

. Nevertheless, he continued


----------



## AvGalen (Aug 19, 2007)

and then thought


----------



## gillesvdp (Aug 19, 2007)

"what am I


----------



## pjk (Aug 19, 2007)

, a cuber?" He


----------



## cmhardw (Aug 19, 2007)

found Jill's necklace


----------



## gillesvdp (Aug 19, 2007)

in the fridge


----------



## mahajarama (Aug 19, 2007)

of an abandoned


----------



## AvGalen (Aug 20, 2007)

house. Inside was


----------



## ExoCorsair (Aug 20, 2007)

a very large


----------



## blindfold cube (Aug 20, 2007)

Killer bee nest


----------



## mahajarama (Aug 20, 2007)

! Suddenly, the bees


----------



## cmhardw (Aug 20, 2007)

, startled by Jack,


----------



## mahajarama (Aug 20, 2007)

quickly buzzed away.


----------



## CorwinShiu (Aug 20, 2007)

Harry Potter danced


----------



## mahajarama (Aug 20, 2007)

in order to


----------



## AvGalen (Aug 20, 2007)

make me laugh.


----------



## gillesvdp (Aug 20, 2007)

A Rubik's Cube


----------



## AvGalen (Aug 20, 2007)

was deemed "impossible"


----------



## mahajarama (Aug 20, 2007)

by Harry Potter.


----------



## gillesvdp (Aug 20, 2007)

Harry memorized 20


----------



## mahajarama (Aug 20, 2007)

gruesome PLL algorithms


----------



## AvGalen (Aug 20, 2007)

[strike-through]different female names[/strike-through] damn, to late 

but got nr21.


----------



## cmhardw (Aug 20, 2007)

Then, Harry panicked.


----------



## ExoCorsair (Aug 20, 2007)

"ZOMGWTFBBQ" he said


----------



## AvGalen (Aug 20, 2007)

BarBeQue? Where? Said


----------



## mahajarama (Aug 20, 2007)

the hungry speedcuber.


----------



## AvGalen (Aug 20, 2007)

"Finally, no pizza/chinese",


----------



## cmhardw (Aug 21, 2007)

thought Harry. Suddenly,


----------



## ExoCorsair (Aug 21, 2007)

out popped a


----------



## mahajarama (Aug 21, 2007)

very very shiny


----------



## adamb123 (Aug 21, 2007)

rubiks cube edge


----------



## mahajarama (Aug 21, 2007)

which so happened


----------



## AvGalen (Aug 21, 2007)

to be talking!


----------



## I dream of rubik's cubes (Aug 21, 2007)

Boris was terrified


----------



## mahajarama (Aug 21, 2007)

and wanted to


----------



## pjk (Aug 22, 2007)

solve a massive


----------



## cmhardw (Aug 22, 2007)

four dimensional gigaminx


----------



## mahajarama (Aug 22, 2007)

with one hand.


----------



## hdskull (Aug 22, 2007)

while being blindfolded...


----------



## cmhardw (Aug 22, 2007)

The shiny edge


----------



## gillesvdp (Aug 22, 2007)

then said : "You


----------



## mahajarama (Aug 22, 2007)

must go find


----------



## I dream of rubik's cubes (Aug 22, 2007)

the bearded lady


----------



## mahajarama (Aug 22, 2007)

because she is


----------



## gillesvdp (Aug 22, 2007)

Matyas girlfriend. If


----------



## AvGalen (Aug 22, 2007)

he denies that


----------



## edd5190 (Aug 22, 2007)

then we will


----------



## gillesvdp (Aug 23, 2007)

shave her beard.


----------



## mahajarama (Aug 23, 2007)

Boris decided to


----------



## gillesvdp (Aug 23, 2007)

go and see


----------



## mahajarama (Aug 23, 2007)

the bearded lady


----------



## adamb123 (Aug 24, 2007)

only because she


----------



## mahajarama (Aug 24, 2007)

has all the answers.


----------



## cmhardw (Aug 24, 2007)

Upon arriving, Boris


----------



## adamb123 (Aug 24, 2007)

said to himself,


----------



## AlexandertheGreat (Aug 24, 2007)

wow, your beard


----------



## adamb123 (Aug 25, 2007)

is quite attractive


----------



## mahajarama (Aug 25, 2007)

. "How do you


----------



## hdskull (Aug 25, 2007)

maintain that exotic


----------



## mahajarama (Aug 26, 2007)

big blue beard?"


----------



## gillesvdp (Aug 26, 2007)

"I use silicon


----------



## AvGalen (Aug 26, 2007)

implants to distract


----------



## mahajarama (Aug 26, 2007)

people from my


----------



## cmhardw (Aug 28, 2007)

slightly green tinted


----------



## gillesvdp (Aug 28, 2007)

white stickers." Matyas


----------



## mahajarama (Aug 28, 2007)

always tells me


----------



## AvGalen (Aug 28, 2007)

: "use my stickers"


----------



## mahajarama (Aug 29, 2007)

Or people will


----------



## Jai (Aug 29, 2007)

Rip them off.


----------



## pjk (Aug 29, 2007)

Then Arnaud walked


----------



## adamb123 (Aug 29, 2007)

to the cellar


----------



## AvGalen (Aug 30, 2007)

where he exploded


----------



## mahajarama (Aug 30, 2007)

into a million


----------



## ExoCorsair (Aug 30, 2007)

tiny cubies. Then


----------



## cmhardw (Aug 30, 2007)

Boris started to


----------



## ExoCorsair (Aug 30, 2007)

cry, simply because


----------



## tim (Aug 30, 2007)

one cubie was


----------



## mahajarama (Aug 30, 2007)

part of his


----------



## blindfold cube (Aug 30, 2007)

Rubik's cube collection


----------



## gillesvdp (Aug 30, 2007)

. So he was


----------



## cmhardw (Aug 30, 2007)

sad - very sad.


----------



## ExoCorsair (Aug 30, 2007)

Then Arnaud rose


----------



## Mike Hughey (Aug 30, 2007)

from the pile


----------



## ExoCorsair (Aug 30, 2007)

and was back!


----------



## cmhardw (Aug 30, 2007)

BUM! BUM! BUM! (dramatic music playing in background)


----------



## mahajarama (Aug 30, 2007)

How could this


----------



## apoplectic (Aug 31, 2007)

be goldfinger playing?


----------



## pjk (Aug 31, 2007)

Arnaud started to


----------



## Jai (Aug 31, 2007)

gather the cubies


----------



## mahajarama (Aug 31, 2007)

. He suddenly noticed


----------



## hdskull (Sep 1, 2007)

that one shiny


----------



## ExoCorsair (Sep 1, 2007)

silver giraffe in


----------



## watermelon (Sep 1, 2007)

the pizza restaurant


----------



## blindfold cube (Sep 1, 2007)

he always hated


----------



## mahajarama (Sep 1, 2007)

had approached him.


----------



## cmhardw (Sep 1, 2007)

It said, "Trees


----------



## apoplectic (Sep 1, 2007)

pee on you!"


----------



## Jai (Sep 1, 2007)

Then, the giraffe


----------



## mahajarama (Sep 1, 2007)

walked into the


----------



## gillesvdp (Sep 2, 2007)

fridge. Suddenly it


----------



## MAHTI-ANSSI (Sep 2, 2007)

took some acid


----------



## watermelon (Sep 2, 2007)

, got a knife,


----------



## mahajarama (Sep 2, 2007)

and started to


----------



## blindfold cube (Sep 2, 2007)

repeatedly and continually


----------



## ExoCorsair (Sep 3, 2007)

cut itself for


----------



## AvGalen (Sep 3, 2007)

a short period.


----------



## gillesvdp (Sep 3, 2007)

Then Arnaud appeared


----------



## cmhardw (Sep 3, 2007)

to fall asleep


----------



## AvGalen (Sep 3, 2007)

. "A great idea"


----------



## ExoCorsair (Sep 3, 2007)

it wasn't, because


----------



## mahajarama (Sep 3, 2007)

there was a


----------



## watermelon (Sep 3, 2007)

giant, rabid armadillo


----------



## ExoCorsair (Sep 3, 2007)

on the bed.


----------



## cmhardw (Sep 3, 2007)

Meanwhile, Boris was


----------



## gillesvdp (Sep 3, 2007)

cooking a cube


----------



## ExoCorsair (Sep 3, 2007)

on the greasy


----------



## AvGalen (Sep 3, 2007)

and bold head


----------



## watermelon (Sep 3, 2007)

of his friend


----------



## MAHTI-ANSSI (Sep 3, 2007)

who drank water.


----------



## gillesvdp (Sep 3, 2007)

That water was


----------



## MAHTI-ANSSI (Sep 3, 2007)

Poisoned with onions.


----------



## mahajarama (Sep 3, 2007)

However, there was


----------



## ExoCorsair (Sep 3, 2007)

a big explosion


----------



## AvGalen (Sep 3, 2007)

and Arnaud duck


----------



## mahajarama (Sep 3, 2007)

into his shelter.


----------



## cmhardw (Sep 4, 2007)

However, cubie shrapnel


----------



## AvGalen (Sep 4, 2007)

landed all over


----------



## cmhardw (Sep 8, 2007)

. Luckily, no one


----------



## blindfold cube (Sep 8, 2007)

was hurt by


----------



## MAHTI-ANSSI (Sep 8, 2007)

an evil horse.


----------



## gillesvdp (Sep 8, 2007)

Erno, the evil


----------



## AvGalen (Sep 8, 2007)

boss of the


----------



## gillesvdp (Sep 8, 2007)

Rubik's Studio company


----------



## apoplectic (Sep 9, 2007)

just puked on


----------



## cmhardw (Sep 10, 2007)

the prototype 8x8x8!


----------



## pjk (Sep 10, 2007)

He said "What


----------



## clincher (Sep 12, 2007)

the hell happened?"


----------



## ExoCorsair (Sep 12, 2007)

Nobody knew but


----------



## gillesvdp (Sep 12, 2007)

in fact he


----------



## Jai (Sep 13, 2007)

actually did know


----------



## cmhardw (Sep 13, 2007)

the meaning of


----------



## dbeyer (Sep 13, 2007)

God's optimal Algorithm


----------



## clincher (Sep 13, 2007)

Suddenly everything started


----------



## cmhardw (Sep 16, 2007)

quantum tunneling into


----------



## ExoCorsair (Sep 16, 2007)

the biggest black


----------



## Theromy (Sep 16, 2007)

said Nathan Harrison.


----------



## Jilvin (Sep 25, 2007)

One munchkin told


----------



## ExoCorsair (Sep 25, 2007)

another munchkin that


----------



## CorwinShiu (Sep 25, 2007)

you shouldn't lube


----------



## chue.hsien (Sep 25, 2007)

your pumpkin with


----------



## gillesvdp (Sep 25, 2007)

sylicon spray. A


----------



## ExoCorsair (Sep 25, 2007)

WD-40 can was


----------



## DanHarris (Sep 25, 2007)

roughly inserted into


----------



## Theromy (Sep 25, 2007)

a hole which


----------



## shoot1510 (May 11, 2009)

everyone knew that


----------



## nitrocan (May 11, 2009)

shoot1510 ****** **.


----------



## hippofluff (May 11, 2009)

(continuing from shoot) belonged to a special


----------



## soccerking813 (May 11, 2009)

Epic bump.

I remember I did a few of these though, when I didn't know how to see when the last post was.


----------



## Rubikgenius (May 14, 2009)

Then...(message too short)


----------



## Ethan Rosen (May 14, 2009)

the Super AIDS took over, everyone died, and a similar thread was never created or bumped again.


----------

